

Genes Show Limited Value in Predicting Diseases - kurtosis
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/16/health/research/16gene.html?hp

======
bbgm
I don't understand why they are saying this is the first time someone is
saying that genes, and genetic association, are not sufficient. Eric Schadt
has published some great work on network analysis and eQTL
(<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18552845>). Others have argued about the
importance of studying copy number variation.

------
kingkongrevenge
"Gene expression" is the key phrase. Genes on their own don't mean much with
regard to disease. Diet and lifestyle drive how they are expressed.

